# Help me decide.......



## Nick bray (30 May 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to get into cx as well as duathlons in my area. Have spent many an hour looking on the Internet for various reviews and cross examining different specs.
I unfortunately live in an area where I don't have any Bike shops with any great stock levels and with reps who only want to sell me what they have rather than what I need.

I have kind of narrowed it down to 4, but would like someone else's experience in making sure I am going down the right route for the money.

I am 6'3...190cm...... 104kg.... Inside leg of 33 1/2" .... 85cm....

These are the bikes I think would be good...

Specialised tricross 2012
Specialised sport 2012
Cube sl cyclo cross pro 2012
Cube sl cycl cross 2012

Or if anybody can give me others to look at I would very much appreciate it. Obviously looking for the best I can get around the above budget line.... Although 30/40 quid on top ain't gonna kill me.... The misses might though...

Thanks to all for looking and a big thanks to those who help


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 May 2012)

You haven't mentioned budget, but it depends how seriously you want to take your CX - presumably you are talking about competitive cyclo cross. In principle, any of those listed will do the job, as will many other similar bikes - you see all sorts at the races. But as ever - the more you spend, the more you get. I'd concentrate on getting the best frame/wheel combo for your money. In my opinion, the groupset doesn't need to be any higher than Tiagra/105 level - my own race bike has Sora stuff on it, because it is pretty much bullet proof and cheap to replace when it gets trashed.


----------



## Nick bray (30 May 2012)

I was looking at around the 700 - 800 price range as that's what these were when I looked them up.... Unless you know wherei can get them cheaper.
Like you said, looking to get something where the main parts will last and withstand a lot....


----------



## black'n'yellow (30 May 2012)

I would call Paul Milnes and ask him to build you a bike to that budget - you could easily get on one of his Columbus x-wing frames, a good set of wheels and half-decent finishing fit for within that price range. In fact, he already has bikes built up in his ebay shop for around that price...


----------



## VamP (31 May 2012)

Yep the Paul Milnes frames are great for their price. Also google Forme, they make wicked CX frames, I think Hiver??? Kinesis make great race bikes, as do Ridley or the Focus Mares is a good choice. The Cube is not bad (I have one) but it's not the most obvious choice for a race bike. The Tricrosses are unsuitable for racing - if you really want a Spesh (why would you) get the Crux.


The big decision to make ahead of plunging in is whether you want to go disc brake or not. As it will affect your future wheelset (trust me you will be wanting tubular wheelsets before your first season is over) choices.


----------



## Nick bray (31 May 2012)

Having read various forum threads, I reckon the cantilever option is the way to go.... I don't mind upgrading in the future once I get settled in , but want to get the basics right from the offset... Plus have gear on the bike which is easily replaceable and easy to find replacements...


----------



## Nick bray (31 May 2012)

Ok..... Thanks you guys.... After taking in all the info you have given me and done a bit more searching, I have binned my 4 previous choices and have been looking at The Ridley X-bow, Forme hiver and the Columbus x wing frames as suggested. Must admit that these all look superb and offer more potential.

How does the Ridley Xbow compare to what I might get from Paul.... I can get the Xbow From cycle world for 850....
Any good????
Sorry for all the questions, I do wish I lived in a more populated/ modern part of the UK with an LBS close to hand to sort all this out..


----------



## Nick bray (31 May 2012)

In fact £765 from Hargreaves for the Xbow....


----------



## black'n'yellow (31 May 2012)

Difficult to choose between them, tbh. I would be happy on any of those three, as they are all good, credible CX machines. I couldn't honestly say that one is better than the other, so it might have to come down to which one you can get the best deal on...or which one you like the look of...


----------



## Nick bray (31 May 2012)

Thanks for all your help guys.... I have gotten in touch with Paul who is going to sort me out with a better spec than the x-bow for the same cost..... All good news
Just need to get the training in for the Inverness duathlon in August....

You don't happen to know any particular sites that list cx events in Scotland ???


----------



## black'n'yellow (1 Jun 2012)

Good news from Mr Milnes - you won't be disappointed. Not much on the calendar at this time of year, but these sites will probably help...

http://www.scottishcyclocross.org.uk/
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/events?fromdate=01/06/2012&todate=&hc=2&distance=&postcode=&zuv_bc_discipline_filter_id=4&zuv_bc_race_category_id=&zuv_bc_licence_discipline_id=&series_only=0&keywords=&resultsperpage=20&series_id=&submit=Search


----------



## Nick bray (6 Jun 2012)

Ok.... That's the bike ordered from Paul.... Hopefully get it by start of next week. Just got to sort out my tight fitting Lycra and some shoes..... 

Thanks to all who helped me find the route I have gone down...


----------



## black'n'yellow (7 Jun 2012)

good work - post a pic when you get it...


----------



## Nick bray (10 Jun 2012)

Ok..... Quick update....
Ordered bike from Paul last Tuesday..... Delivered to my door by 16.30 on Thursday.... 
Assembled Thursday evening after parents night at school ... Chomping at the bit to get back to do it for over 2 hours...
Unfortunately with no shoes... And a weekend away with the better half looming, I had to leave it in the garage without even having a wee test ride.....


Tried all weekend to find cycle shops with my size of footwear, and eventually on Sunday , found a place on the way back home....

Got home and set up spd's , donned some tight Lycra with some gel padding.... Checked tyres... Decided to run with 100 on the front and 115 at the back..... And off I went...

Weird having brakes that moved to change gear, weird having to lean and turn at the same time..... But absolutely fantastic ride.... Constant smile factor.... Took it easy to start to make sure gears were not going to slip, smooth and effortless changing....
I am no powerhouse at cycling... But by god , I am sure I was just a smidge from warp speed at some points.... How easy are hills now compared to a mountain bike, and it's been nigh on 25 years since I have felt wind speed like that rushing past me on my old Raleigh 12 speed....

Just a few tweaks needed with, seat position and handle bars.....

Will post pics tomorrow.... Can't wait to get out again... Hopefully find some people locally to go out and enjoy the road with.....


----------



## black'n'yellow (10 Jun 2012)

that's what it's all about - nice one...


----------



## Moss (17 Jun 2012)

Nick bray said:


> Ok..... Thanks you guys.... After taking in all the info you have given me and done a bit more searching, I have binned my 4 previous choices and have been looking at The Ridley X-bow, Forme hiver and the Columbus x wing frames as suggested. Must admit that these all look superb and offer more potential.
> 
> How does the Ridley Xbow compare to what I might get from Paul.... I can get the Xbow From cycle world for 850....
> Any good????
> Sorry for all the questions, I do wish I lived in a more populated/ modern part of the UK with an LBS close to hand to sort all this out..


 
The Ridley X-Ride which is the cross-bike above the XBOW - is rated as the lightest alloy cyclocross bike in the world! They are as light as many carbon framed cyclo-x bikes. I have the X-Ride with Ultegra works out about £1550.00 or £1350.00 with 105. You would be set for may years with a Ridley X-Ride. >http://www.ratrace.com/28344/produc...ogle&utm_content=None&utm_campaign=PriceComp1

Also at Wiggle > http://www.wiggle.co.uk/ridley-x-ride-1203a-ultegra-2012/


----------



## oldroadman (27 Jun 2012)

Nick bray said:


> Ok..... Quick update....
> Ordered bike from Paul last Tuesday..... Delivered to my door by 16.30 on Thursday....
> Assembled Thursday evening after parents night at school ... Chomping at the bit to get back to do it for over 2 hours...
> Unfortunately with no shoes... And a weekend away with the better half looming, I had to leave it in the garage without even having a wee test ride.....
> ...


 
On the road, I hope! For cross, depending on conditions, go as low as comfortable, or no grip will be the problem. In really bad weather this can be down around 2 to 3 bar (28-42ish psi), or less.


----------



## Nick bray (28 Jul 2012)

Yes, on the road...lol
Had the bike set up for the road to start up with so i could get my lard ass cut down in size before tackling the cyclo stuff...
Really pleased with it so far, think i have it set it up nice for myself, my only grumble being the seat on long rides.... When your butt goes completely numb... does this mean you and your seat are in complete harmony with each other.... or should i look at another....?? Just getting ready to look for another set of wheels to cope with the cyclo stuff.... Have a set of Fulcrum 7's on board just now, which i was told would be good for cyclocross as a beginner. Starting to have some slight doubts after reading some reviews on them. Has anybody out there used them for cross. or can anybody recommend a wheel to me, which would be good for a 100kg beginner.....Not looking to break the bank...Especially as i am planning on upgrading to Fulcrum 3's for the road next year....


----------

